# Need help with my sub



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Need some help with my sub :bigsmile:

I got a Quad L-ite sub, its a sealed 10" 300W downwards firing sub that rolls off in the 20-25Hz area.

My room is bad news :wits-end: its a square 3.5m by 3.5m room, laminate floored with two walls brick and two walls plasterboard.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I"ll guess that you need help with room interaction issues? Have you tried different locations to see if there is any improvement?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A perfect square room such as yours makes it very hard to place a sub. A really good test is to place the sub at your listening position in the room and walk around the room while playing some test tones, where it sounds the best is where you should place the sub.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats your impressions of Audyssey MultiEQ XT abilty of setting subs up, I know someone who gets really good results from it, which has now deemed his Velodyne SMS-1 useless, is he just lucky or would it be worth my while upgrading my Yamaha amp to an Onkyo or Denon purely on this.

I'm going to purchase a Radioshck SPL meter and see if I can get to grips with REW, but if Audyssey's that good whats the point :dontknow:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

SVS has been hinting at a new stand alone box built with Audessey for sub eqing. You may also look at getting a BFD when you get the SPL meter and REW running.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

How probable is this? More importanly how much? I take it is as good as its hyped up to be then!


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Unfortunately you have a very difficult room to deal with. Would you consider getting a second sub? Many times the best way to get around difficult acoustics is to go to two subs which are not co-located.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Where would I postion a second sub? Would it have to be the same?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

DolbyDan said:


> How probable is this? More importanly how much? I take it is as good as its hyped up to be then!


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/11735-svs-mid-year-newsletter.html

If you added a second sub it's a good idea to match them so you don't have one running out of steam before the other. On the other hand you could always buy a bigger one! (or build one )


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

DolbyDan said:


> Where would I postion a second sub? Would it have to be the same?


Have you tried different locations to see if there is any improvement as previously suggested? 

Have you tried what Tony suggested -""A really good test is to place the sub at your listening position in the room and walk around the room while playing some test tones, where it sounds the best is where you should place the sub. '""

If you're williing to take it for granted that you need a second sub without trying different possibilites first, that's fine too.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

DolbyDan said:


> Where would I postion a second sub? Would it have to be the same?


It's easier to calibrate two matched subs, but it is not impossible to set up two mismatched ones. It's hard to predict the best placement. Usually it takes experimentation. Generally in a square room, I'd suggest asymmetrical placements to try to break up the room modes.


----------

